# Chaos Engagement



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

*++Positions Closed++*

_A mighty leader now gathers armies of Chaos. Supported by hordes of Beastmen, Daemons and Warriors of Chaos, an army rises with one purpose; to crush the lands around them. Armies rise up to stop them, or seize control over the massive army and conquer everything else._

You can choose to be the leader of any army from any race, only with the exception that if that race has been taken, you must choose another, unless you two work it out together through PMing or through this thread.

*Rules*


Read these rules
No godmodding
You can ride whatever creature you are normally allowed to. Dreadlord riding a Black Dragon? Yes. Dreadlord riding a Kroxigor? No.
No extremely massive armies. Keep the armies within reason. You are supposed to be fighting a numerically superior army, not outnumbering them yourself!
Please endeavor to post at least once every two weeks. I will update at that time, unless everyone else has posted. Anybody who cannot make it will die in some way. If you cannot make it and have a reason, PM me. I'm sure we can work things out.

_*Armies taken already:*_
Dark Elves - Lither
Warriors of Chaos - The Black Legionnaire
Daemons of Chaos - Professor Pumpkin
Tomb Kings - CaptainFatty
Lizardmen - Samu3
High Elves - Captain Stillos
Wood Elves - Farseer Ulthris

*Character Guidelines*

*Name (fairly obvious):
Race(in short, what army you are taking):
Age:
Rank:
Appearance (what do they look like?):
Personality (what are their personalities?):
Background (please try for at least a few lines, or else just why they were sent to fight):
Weapons (within reason):
Equipment (within reason):
Mount (if applicable):
Army Strength (numerical strength):*

My Character:

Name: Ark’haner Bloodwraith
Race: Dark Elves
Age: 619
Rank: Vaulkhar (temporary – for the duration of the Chaos Army threat)
Appearance: Tall, with raven-black hair and skin the colour of bone.
Personality: Sly backstabber who will kill anyone without any reason or meaning. Competent field commander.
Background: Originally form one of the ruling families of Naggarond, he was placed in the Black Guard at youth. After his two centuries had expired, he was placed in the rank of Vaulkhar for a temporary engagement, which resulted in sending a large army of Chaos back in tatters. He had proven himself to be a capable and efficient commander in the eyes of Malekith, and when the Chaos Army was foretold by the Coven, Malekith chose to send Ark’haner to deal with the threat.
Weapons: Bladed longsword, lance
Equipment: Bloodwraith armour – a heavy armour which shimmers with a blood-red haze which strikes out at Ark’haner’s opponents, shield
Mount: Manticore, “Hate”.
Army Strength: 18,000 - 6,000 Spearmen, 4,000 Corsairs, 4,000 Repeater Crossbowmen, 100 Reaper Bolt Throwers, 900 Shades, 80 Executioners, 920 Cold One Knights, 500 Dark Riders, 20 War Hydras, 1480 Witch Elves. An unknown number of Assassins and Ark'haner's lieutenants fill up the ranks.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in...

Name: The Horseman of Chaos
Race: Warriors of Chaos
Age: Unknown, said to be immortal...
Rank: Chaos Lord
Appearance: The Horseman's flesh is fused with his nightmare black armour, decorated with skulls, tomes, and pelts. He rides a black stallion, decorated in a similar manner to his rider.
Personality: No-One is sure, he almost never says anything and only makes gestures when giving out orders; however, his orders and actions suggest he is a cold and ruthless person.
Background: The Horseman's past is a mystery, some say he's the incarnation of all the Fear and Hate in existance, others say that he's the spawn of a Daemon Prince! Whatever the reason, he appeared and rallied the forces of Chaos almost overnight, none dared question his almost immediate rise to mortal lord of chaos, as he time and time again proved his incredible power...
Weapons: 'The Forgotten Dawn' aka Large Sword...
Equipment: 'Shield of the Forever Night' and 'Armour of the Harbringer'
Mount: The Nightmare Stallion 'Eques'
Army Strength: 20,000 Warriors

Is it okay for me to take the role of the main villan?


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Name: The Scribe of Destruction
Race: Daemons of Chaos (Tzzentch)
Age: A Daemon of the Warp has no age, but he was one of the first created Daemons by Tzzentch.
Rank: Scribe of Chaos, one of Tzzentch's inner circle of deceivers.
Appearance: Unknown by most mortals, as all that have seen him have never survived. In the tales of Chaos he looks like a Pink Horror, but is far larger, almost rivalling a few Khorne Daemons. 
Personality: Incredibly hard to hold down, he is impossible to get the truth from, and will kill thousands just to serve the God of Change in a small way.
Background: He is one of the first created Daemons, and has served in the Great Game for millennia. Although Tzzentch doesn't show it, he favours the Scribe of Chaos over most of his other Scribes. Perhaps only the Changeling and the Greater Daemons are more favoured.
Weapons: "The Staff of Change" a staff imbued with Tzzentch's direct power, it is known to make weak minded mortals obey every order he gives.
Equipment: A plethora of books full of spells that he can summon from his staff, he also needs no use for brutal combat, his spells alone can defeat his enemies.
Mount: A swift spectral horse, unseen to most, and all that can see it see only a few tiny stars circling around in a sort of horse shape.
Army Strength: Part of a far larger force of Tzzentch Daemons, The Scribe of Chaos commands over thirteen thousand lesser Daemons, and five thousand Greater Daemons in his force alone.

Also, The Black Legionnaire, commanding all Daemons, Warriors and Beastmen in the mortal realm is an example of "godmodding" and you also break Rule 4, having too huge of an army. I'd change your post if I were you, and take a smaller force.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I reserve the Tomb Kings and write up a proper sheet tomorrow?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> Also, The Black Legionnaire, commanding all Daemons, Warriors and Beastmen in the mortal realm is an example of "godmodding" and you also break Rule 4, having too huge of an army. I'd change your post if I were you, and take a smaller force.


Fixed, I was hoping that I'd be the main villan anyway so...


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

CaptainFatty said:


> Can I reserve the Tomb Kings and write up a proper sheet tomorrow?


Yes, I'll write them down as taken.



The Black Legionnaire said:


> Is it okay for me to take the role of the main villan?


I'd prefer it if you didn't, but if you want to, I'll let you.

Professor Pumpkin, you're in too.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to reserve the Lizardmen if they are avaliable?
They were my WF army before I stopped playing and have good reason to hate choas...


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I will reserve the Lizardmen.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks will have up tonight or tomorow, have a re-read through my Codex before I put something up.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill call High Elves please, post character up soon.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

That was quick...

*Name: *Tor'qual

*Age: *467

*Rank: *Saurus Oldblood

*Appearance*: All along his arms, legs and back Tor'qual is covered in natural Scales. His underbelly is his only exception which is left devoid of armor and is made up of soft skin tissue. He is tall even amongst his Kin and has long spike like teeth perpetrating from the end of his strong tail to the top of his head. His Scales are of a very deep blue but his underbelly is a slightly lighter tone but dark all the same. His facial features do not serve to differentiate him from others and to any other species he would just appear to be yet another warrier and not the leader that he was. His teeth however are still as numerous and sharp as the day he was spawned.

*Personality: *As a Saurus Warrior whom are breed for nothing but war Tor'qual does not have much in the form of Charisma, he is normally direct and to the point. Unlike many of his fellows however he is willing to communicate with lesser creatures such as the Elves or the race of Men provided that they do not stand in his way.

*Backround: *Tor'qual was spawned into the _Age of Strife _a time of great danger for the Temple-cities of the Lizardmen. Born in the lands of Lustria, what the race of men call the _"New World"_ Tor'qual was put to work immediately and was a part of Mage-Priest Xltoc's force which defeated the Dark Eldar at Thaxtlan. Ever since then Tor'qual had been taking part in numerous raids aimed at driving the other races from Lustria most notably all three of the raids on the town of Cadavo. 
Tor'qual is now on a different kind of mission, due to his limited thought process outside of battle related matters he is told not why they fight only that they must. As now he leads the Lizardmen into battle with a Slann mage priest of the fifth spawning at his side. The Slann however is here to attend to the lines of power. Things laid down millenia ago to serve as wards against the powers of choas and before that to be a link between cities and a path of communication. Unfortunitly one of these lines seems to be faltering and it is up to the Lizardmen to restore its power and repel the hated enemy.

*Weapons: *The Piranha Blade, a weapon which is inlaid with thousands of tiny barbed teeth capable of inflicting the most dire of wounds. Lance while riding Mount

*Equipment: *The Shield of the Mirrored Pool, which is enchanted to reflect lesser magic missiles upon impact. His armor is made up mainly of his natural scales but his legs and head are more heavily protected with the bones of some of Lustria's more hardy creatures carved to fit his build.

*Mount: *A Carnosaur called Fym'moul 

*Army Strength: -*Seven thousand Saurus Warriors- -Six thousand Skink- -Two thousand Saurus Cavalry- -One thousand Kroxigor- -One thousand Terradons-
17.000 in total ( This list is not specific)

Is this acceptable?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Lither said:


> I'd prefer it if you didn't, but if you want to, I'll let you.


I really want to!


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd suggest you can be main villain, just as long as you don't "god mod" the rest of us. Perfectly acceptable for you to be the main one, just let the rest of us make our own decisions on what we do and you should be fine.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: King Lazzar

Race: Tomb Kings

Age: Lived to 38. Dead for thousands. 2567 years since awakening.

Rank: Tomb King

Appearance: His skeletal figure is almost perfect, but this is barely noticeable under the bandages that hang loosely from his frame. His golden armour is just as perfect, seemingly untouched by age. Throughout the armour, patterns of dark red cloth hang, torn and ragged, contrasting the armour.

Personality: Like many tomb kings, he is bitter and angered by the state of his realm after awakening. When spoken to, he will reply with as few words as needed to get his usually short and to the point statement off. He still retains his recklessness he had when alive and prefers to let his warriors do the talking.

Background: Lazzar has forgotten his life before death but it is written that he served Khetep and fought many battles under him. After awakening, he emerged out of his tomb to find the city ruined and under Settra's rule. When Settra's agents came demanding compliance and threatening destruction. Lazzar quickly agreed, bowing to Settra's rule, knowing that he would be able to assist in returning their realm to it's former glory. Instead he was commanded to sleep until needed, a time that is over two and a half thousand years overdue, in his opinion. Lazzar knows that he is being used by the higher Kings to gauge the strength of the Chaos forces, and that it is expected that he doesn't return, but he is determined to prove them wrong and walk into Khemri a victor, claiming himself a higher position among the ruling Kings.

Weapons (within reason): A large, heavy, two handed flail. There is also a bow with arrows on his chariot.

Equipment (within reason): Heavy armour, Golden Ankhra - a beetle shaped talisman infused with protective magic.

Mount (if applicable): A large chariot with scythed wheels.

Army Strength (numerical strength): 2,000 Tomb Guard, 5,000 warriors, 3,000 light cavalry, 2,000 heavy cavalry, 1,000 chariots, 100 Ushabti and a single Bone Giant. One High priest to raise the army and 20 lesser priests. Total - 13,122

Oh god the personality part took a while. Is this good?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Samu3, your character is fine. CaptainFatty, same. I have no problem with either.

The Black Legionnaire, you can be the main villain.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

To Clarify how many players are we looking for?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Samu3 said:


> To Clarify how many players are we looking for?


One more, but I will put up the Action Thread in three days time regardless if we have or haven't got another player.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Khouin Starfire
Race: High Elves
Age: 295
Rank: Prince
Apperance: Tall, White Eyes that enable him to see the winds of magic and aura's. White shoulder length hair and a scar running down his left eye.

Personality: Will say what he thinks and does not care what others think of him.

Backround: Khouin was sent on this mission by the Defender of Ulthuan, Prince Tyrion himself. He was chosen because of his mighty record of many victories, he has fought against all manor of races across the world and has lead many an expedition into the chaos wastes to uncover several ancient artefacts.

Weapons: Quicksilver (Light as a feather to Khouin but to all others ways as much as a large man, which is very effective against most enemies) Dragon Blade (Blade will ignite on Khouins command) They are twin katana's strapped across his back in a single scabbard.

Equipment: Armour of Fortune (Light armour that melds to Khouins form, it can change colour to what ever Khouin wishes) Cloak of Concealment (Masks Khouins presence to others, while he uses this he cannot be detected by any means unless he wishes it, does not work when he is fighting.

Mount: Griffon (Gildor)

Army Strength: 2000 Spearmen ,5000 Lothren Sea Guard, 2000 Archers, 3000 White Lions, 1000 Phoenix Guard, 1000 Sword Masters, 50 Shadow Warriors, 200 Dragon Princes, 1000 Silver Helms, 10 Bolt Throwers, 2 Dragon Mages, 1 Archmage, 4 Nobles. Khouins bodyguard: 4 Bladelords, 1 Mage, Battle Standard bearer, 20 Sword Masters, 20 White Lions.


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Captain Stillos, your character has been accepted. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

How about this then,

Name: Althiar Treesong

Race: Wood Elves

Age: 500

Rank: Highborn

Appearance: Typical of all Asrai, Althiar possesses a tall stature (7 ft 1) and pretty muscular for an Elf. He also has blonde hair with an otherworldly greenish tinge and piercing deep green eyes. Like his hair, Althiar's skin also has a greenish tinge due to his life in the forests of Athel Loren.

Personality: Althiar is rather quite and mysterious. The only thing that marks him out as different from other Asrai is his curiosity of the outside world and his willingness to aid outsiders if he feels that the threat could come for Athel Loren.

History: Hailing from the Treesong House, Althiar just like his father Aelidh has continued his house's neutrality with the other races and is as such treated with suspicion by other Highborn. After aiding a High Elf force against a horde of hated beastmen, the Noble informed Althiar of a great threat against the Old World. After deciding to aid their Ulthuan cousins, he called together a council of the great Asrai households and appealed to them to fight alongside against the tide of evil that threatens Athel Loren. All but 2 refused, Highborn Echladh of House Spriteseer and Culainn Windleaper.

Weapons: Jaded Leaf (a greatsword which treats armour like cloth), the Sprite bow (a longbow that cleaves through armour and burns the soul of the chaos tainted) and the Wraithlance (an artifact that brings swift death to those of dark intentions whilst riding his mount).

Equipment: Armour of Treesong (heavy armour which grants magical protection), Heart of Isha (an amulet which grants him magical abilities) and the Hunter's cloak (a cloak that grants him protection from Tainted weapons).

Mount: Elven Steed (Faeris)

Army Strength: 2000 Glade Guard, 2000 Glade Riders, 1500 Dryads, 500 Wild Riders, 1000 Wardancers, 700 Warhawk Riders, 500 Waywatchers, 50 treekin, 5 Spellsingers, 2 Spellweavers and 2 Treemen, 3 Nobles and 2 Highborn
Honour Guard: 500 Eternal Guard, 30 Glade Riders, 30 Waywatchers and 1 standard bearer


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Farseer Ulthris, your character has been accepted. Tomorrow we start.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Question
Were exactly are we Marching to?


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

The northern polar region. That's where they are assembling.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I take it that we will actually battling each other? I don't see Dark Elves allying with High Elves any time soon really. If I'm not wrong the armies will be something like this:

Chaos

Daemons of Chaos
Warriors of Chaos
Dark Elves

Good

High Elves
Wood Elves

Neutral

Lizardmen
Tomb Kings

But if you can find a way to incorporate them into one team, I'll tip my hat off to you :grin:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well for Lizardmen

-Lizardmen Hate any and all Chaos, the Chaos players should know why...
-They Hate Tomb Kings because the Tomb Kings have made raids into Lustria and taken relics of high value.
- Lizardmen do not see the Elves as the Three races that they are, they see it as there Gods the Old Ones created them, as one race as a result opinions are mixed, if Dark Elves raid a Temple city, the High Elves catch the flak, High Elves help Lizardmen in some form Dark Elves get credit to.. etc etc I wont go into detail but it seems like the only Visible Alliance the Lizardmen could have is with the Elves at this point.
Any three of them


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

The Tomb Kings are really the only true neutral here. They'll 'gladly' fight alongside someone if it needs to be. The Dark Elves would fight chaos and help stop them but would most likely turn on the High Elves at the slightest chance.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Were is the Black Legionnaire and Stillios?


----------

